# Nucanoe Frontier 10 or 12 ?



## lsucole

I have pretty much decided after much research to get a fishing yak. Gonna go with the Frontier because of the higher swivel seat and the flat transom which will accomadate either my 2.5 o/b or my troll mtr. Fishing solo only. Does anybody have any experience with either of these and/or can advise which one to get ??


----------



## GT outdoors

lsucole said:


> I have pretty much decided after much research to get a fishing yak. Gonna go with the Frontier because of the higher swivel seat and the flat transom which will accomadate either my 2.5 o/b or my troll mtr. Fishing solo only. Does anybody have any experience with either of these and/or can advise which one to get ??


I fish out of the frontier 12 awesome fishing kayak ,especially for targeting and landing large fish . The stability is amazing . I have no problem loading the frontier by myself , trolling motor works really well on this boat .


----------



## GT outdoors

I fish out of a frontier 12 amazing stability , awesome kayak for targeting and landing large fish. I have no problem loading this boat by myself and a trolling motor works really well on the 12 .


----------



## lsucole

Thanks GT --- do you have the high seat or the stand up bar ?


----------



## GT outdoors

The 360 seat , I personally have not found a use for standup bar , the frontier is so stable I have not ever needed it to stand up. I have no problem throwing cast net, fighting fish , or just fishing standing up out of my frontier 12 it is very stable .


----------



## lsucole

Thanks again !


----------



## clynch

Question, why the frontier over the pursuit?


----------



## lsucole

haven't pulled the trigger yet but the Frontier is shorter , wider ( more stable ? ), and I like some of their exclusive accessories including the plug-in
transport wheels.


----------



## clynch

Thank, I appreciate hearing what other people like. I thought the rod holders on the pursuit looked cool. I'll have to get a better look at the frontier


----------



## jhef

ive had the nucanoe classic 10 and 12 also the frontier 12 and the pursuit..the pursuit was my least favorite of all. as far as your question it just depends on how much stuff you want to take out. the 12 works great with a trolling motor etc. but then you get into loading issues so youll probaly get a trailer .the frontiers shine for their stability , open decks and elevated swivel seat is a must..and blake at nucanoe is great to work with if a problem ever comes up..


----------

